#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Εκτιμήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Εκτιμήσεις ακινήτων - προτεινόμενη βιβλιογραφία

## Balance

Γειά χαρά αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι.
Μου ανακοινώθηκε πρόσφατα μια συνεργασία με τράπεζα στο χώρο των εκτιμήσεων. Θα ήθελα να προετοιμαστώ πάνω στο θέμα, για να μην πελαγώσω την στιγμή που θα μου αναθέσουν την πρώτη υπόθεση.Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ίσως να μην έχει προηγηθεί μια στοιχειώδη εκπαίδευση από την τράπεζα.Στην περίπτωση αυτή θα ήθελα κάποιον οδηγό, ή συμβουλές που θα με βοηθήσουν να ξετυλίξω το νήμα των εκτιμήσεων ακινήτων μιας και θα είναι η πρώτη μου επαφή με το αντικείμενο.
Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## sundance

Εισαγωγή στην Εκτίμηση των Ακινήτων & Μέθοδοι Αποτίμησης της Αξίας αυτών

----------


## Balance

Ευχαριστώ ήλιε..
Το συνιστάς και για αρχάριους; Απαιτούνται οικονομικές γνώσεις στο αντικείμενο αυτό;

----------


## sundance

Πολύ αναλυτικό,εύχρηστο και χτίζει από το 0 την απαραίτητη γνώση.

Έχει στο τέλος και κάποια προχωρημένα σημεία, τα οποία δεν τα χρειάζεσαι.

Έχει πολλά παραδείγματα.

----------

Balance

----------


## Xάρης

Το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο δεν κυκλοφορεί πλέον στην αγορά (το έψαχνα πρόσφατα σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη) αν και θεωρούνταν απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα κάτι ως "βίβλος" στο χώρο των εκτιμήσεων.

Ό,τι απορία έχεις μπορείς να ρωτήσεις τον ειδικό στον τομέα, Αλέξανδρο Πίστη, *ΕΔΩ*.

Η Ελ.Ε.Μ. διοργανώνει κάθε τόσο σχετικά σεμινάρια με ομιλητή τον Πίστη, σε διάφορες πόλεις της Ελλάδας. Στις 13.01.2010 θα γίνει ένα στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Παρακολούθησε το *Ημερολόγιο* του Φόρουμ για να ενημερώνεσαι.

----------


## Butcher

> Το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο δεν κυκλοφορεί πλέον στην αγορά


Χάρη το βιβλίο κυκλοφορεί.Το αγόρασα από τη σύγχρονη εκδοτική http://www.synchroniekdotiki.gr/katalfrms.html μόλις σήμερα.

----------

Balance, Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Το έψαχνε συνάδελφος στην Αθήνα επί αρκετό καιρό και το έψαξα και εγώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη για λογαριασμό του. Μάλιστα έγινε παραγγελία από τον "Ιανό" καθότι φαινόταν στην ηλεκτρονική του σελίδα και ήρθε η απάντηση ότι δεν κυκλοφορεί!

----------


## anavatis

Balance, θα μπορούσα να σε ρωτήσω πώς προέκυψε η συνεργασία? έστειλες γενικά βιογραφικό σε κάποια τράπεζα, πήγες σε κάποιο σεμινάριο? που ανακοινώνονται αυτά?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω πώς προέκυψε η συνεργασία του συναδέλφου, αλλά συνήθως οι συνεργασίες αυτές προκύπτουν μέσω γνωριμιών.
Τι παράξενο!  :Αστειευόμενος:

----------

